# Hifonics Nemesis nx-880 problem



## HerrNuki (May 9, 2014)

Friend of mine have this amp and it burned those four components marked in red circle some time ago and it was in protect then he replaced them and amp worked fine some time and now it is in protect again.
what are those components for and what could cause them to fail


----------

